# Beach Trip



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The dogs and I are spending the week at the beach. This morning we spent a few hours walking, running, playing at the beach - the dogs had a blast. So many smells and lots of other dogs. They were exhausted when we got back to the house and slept all afternoon. It's so great to see them having such a good time - tired dogs are happy dogs.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like they are having a great time and so are you ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think someone is ready to go back to the beach...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We've gone up and down these stairs twice a day for the last week. Cash is such a trooper hopping up and down these on three legs. That front leg has really gotten a workout this week. I guess that's why they end up crashed out on the couch every night.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

What a brave soldier Cash is  Lovely


----------

